# CES 2012: DirecTV Related Information



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

With the CES 2012 doors opening Tuesday at 10am PT, and lots of announcements already from many consumer electronics entities, figured that this thread is appropriate for the next few days. I'm sure there will also be separate threads for each topic, but figured that one thread that summarizes everything and references the others might be helpful, somewhat a clearing house for information and gossip.

Please post a link to anything that you find that is DirecTV related.

RVU Press Release:http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...Celebrates-Successful-Year-CES-Demonstrations​
Samsung N Info:Engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/samsung-n-service-twc-comcast-directv-verizon-partnership/

DBSTalk: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200759​
Entropic: Entropic Communications Unveils Industry-First Multi-Band MoCA Adapter Reference Design for Use Across Multiple Pay-TV Networks

http://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=638204

Entropic Communications Highlights Backward Interoperable MoCA 2.0 Network; Bringing the Fastest Whole-Home Network to Multi-Screen Devices

http://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=638206​
Samsung RVU:Samsung Announces Set-Top "Boxless" Viewing in All 2012 Smart TVs

DIRECTV and Samsung Showcase Multi-room DVR Technology On Samsung Smart TVs

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...nnounces-Set-Top-“Boxless”-Viewing-2012-Smart​Some items that I'm looking forward to sniffing around for:

Any reference to RVU capability from a mobile device such as an iPhone/iPad, or gaming system such as the PS3, or a PC client, especially outside the home. I'm sure others would also be interested in non-iOS devices and other gaming platforms and remote RVU clients.
Any hint of streaming (non-RVU) outside the home for DVR recordings. Thinking that the recent Anywhere references might just be channel streaming outside the home, but we'll see if anything gets announced or hinted at.
Anything related to possibly being able to access DVR specific info (space, playlist, todo list, ...) from a mobile app outside the home. Similar to the FiOS app. 
Any future receiver gossip (Hx2x, HR3x, C3x) or nomad enhancements. 
Any references to MoCA 2.0 for DirecTV, the Entropic CEO has only referenced FiOS interest in MoCA 2.0 previously.
I'm sure I'll think of some other stuff, but that might be a good start.
It would be great if those on the CES floor could post anything that they find in real-time, even a simple 1-liner about something cool that's DirecTV related on the show floor ... I know that smartphone connectivity from the show floor was challenging last year.

No need to wait for the professional daily summary write-up, which will be great as a wrap up, ... land, enter, see, post ... for those that are DirecTV news junkies looking for a real-time fix ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Some mention of DirecTV:

Entropic Communications Unveils Industry-First Multi-Band MoCA Adapter Reference Design for Use Across Multiple Pay-TV Networkshttp://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=638204​Entropic Communications Highlights Backward Interoperable MoCA 2.0 Network; Bringing the Fastest Whole-Home Network to Multi-Screen Deviceshttp://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=638206​


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

No worries - There are already "reservations" to meet directly with the Entropic folks over the next 36 hours at their CES booth, in addition to the estimated 3000 industry press releases published from CES this week. The onsite reports will include more details and photos. 

As done here the past 4 years, several DBSTalkers will be reporting and posting firsthand information as well over the term of CES 2012, starting tomorrow.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> No worries - There are already "reservations" to meet directly with the Entropic folks over the next 36 hours at their CES booth, in addition to the estimated 3000 industry press releases published from CES this week. The onsite reports will include more details and photos.
> 
> As done here the past 4 years, several DBSTalkers will be reporting and posting firsthand information as well over the term of CES 2012, starting tomorrow.


Can't wait! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's a link to the "Official" iPhone and Pad application for this year.


I am going to be fumbling around with it on the floor.

One hundred miles out! Good bye Barstow, hello desert!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Look at you, Laxguy, a hard at work reporter on the ground, and not even in Vegas yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, so on the ground was a bit premature


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> ... I am going to be fumbling around with it on the floor ...


Cool. Looking forward to tidbits from the floor.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> OK, so on the ground was a bit premature


Virtual reporters....soon to be onsite reporters. 

Look for alot of firsthand content *soon* (starting tomorrow from several folks).


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Check and see if TiVo will be releasing a new HD DirecTV DVR.

{ducks}


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> OK, so on the ground was a bit premature


Unless you count me, I'm just making sure the devices and charged before heading out.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

As the doors are about to open (10am PT), all quiet on the newswire and blogosphere.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ATARI said:


> Check and see if TiVo will be releasing a new HD DirecTV DVR.
> 
> {ducks}


Now that's simply funny (especially for those of us looking for that specific thing at our 3rd CES in a row... :lol: We might just have some luck this time. 


Draconis said:


> Unless you count me, I'm just making sure the devices and charged before heading out.


Power up my friend.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, they moved the shuttle I normally take to the other side of the casino but I'm onsite and moving out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Engadget posted that Samsung said that RVU would be in 2012 Smart TV's. Then it later says "This year, Samsung will embed the RVU protocol int its entire line of Smart TV's..". So the question I have does that mean only the 2012 Smart TV's will get RVU or will they also add it to prior year models of Smart TV's?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RAD said:


> Engadget posted that Samsung said that RVU would be in 2012 Smart TV's. Then it later says "This year, Samsung will embed the RVU protocol int its entire line of Smart TV's..". So the question I have does that mean only the 2012 Smart TV's will get RVU or will they also add it to prior year models of Smart TV's?


ToddD posted the link in another thread for those wanting to check it out:



ToddD said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/10/samsung-smart-tv-directv-without-stb/


~Alan


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The actual press release:Samsung Announces Set-Top "Boxless" Viewing in All 2012 Smart TVs

DIRECTV and Samsung Showcase Multi-room DVR Technology On Samsung Smart TVs

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...nnounces-Set-Top-“Boxless”-Viewing-2012-Smart​


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, The Entropic rep said DIRECTV has not requested any MOCA 2.0 devices (yet). But there is a second-generation DECA onsite. 

The Entropic rep also said I beat the DIRECTV reps onsite so I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Well, The Entropic rep said DIRECTV has not requested any MOCA 2.0 devices (yet). But there is a second-generation DECA onsite.
> 
> The Entropic rep said I beat the DIRECTV reps onsite so I'll check back tomorrow.


Thanks sir.

We'll likely see you at the booth tomorrow then...


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Draconis said:


> Well, The Entropic rep said DIRECTV has not requested any MOCA 2.0 devices (yet). *But there is a second-generation DECA onsite. *
> 
> The Entropic rep said I beat the DIRECTV reps onsite so I'll check back tomorrow.


It'll be very cool to hear the details about this. Some things that pop into my mind:

1 What are the differences/advantages/features between this and the current version.
2 Is it new hardware, software, or both?
3 Is it backward compatable?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I also snapped a few pics of the new external receiver DECA and I'll upload them tonight. It looks different, but it's still DECA 1.1.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ndole said:


> It'll be very cool to hear the details about this. Some things that pop into my mind:
> 
> 1 What are the differences/advantages/features between this and the current version.
> 2 Is it new hardware, software, or both?
> 3 Is it backward compatable?


4. If it's new hardware, is it smaller? (I can't stand the bulk of the current DECA adapters!)


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Draconis said:


> I also snapped a few pics of the new external receiver DECA and I'll upload them tonight. It looks different, but it's still DECA 1.1.


Is it smaller?

~Alan


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Draconis said:


> Well, The Entropic rep said DIRECTV has not requested any MOCA 2.0 devices (yet). But there is a second-generation DECA onsite.
> 
> The Entropic rep also said I beat the DIRECTV reps onsite so I'll check back tomorrow.





Draconis said:


> I also snapped a few pics of the new external receiver DECA and I'll upload them tonight. It looks different, but it's still DECA 1.1.


Great ... reporting from the floor ... good stuff.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> Is it smaller?
> 
> ~Alan


Not by much.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> 4. If it's new hardware, is it smaller? (I can't stand the bulk of the current DECA adapters!)





Alan Gordon said:


> Is it smaller?
> 
> ~Alan


Based on a conversation with a senior Entropic representative today, it was stated that the demo prototype items in their booth were not representative production versions for any partner. Like many things at CES - these are early demo/prototype devices for the purpose of demonstrating functionality. The final version will be crafted once a formal partner project plan is made.

Mr. Draconis is one of the lucky ones to get to see things at the booth, and for his information, a number of us onsite shortly thank him.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Not by much.


Not knowing what the internals look like, I'm not sure it's even possible, but I'm surprised it's not the size of a external OTA tuner for computers...

~Alan


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Good stuff folks, keep up the good work, much appreciated!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Good stuff folks, keep up the good work, much appreciated!


Wish you were joining us (again) this year.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> a number of us onsite shortly thank him.


Why not give him a long thank you?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Why not give him a long thank you?


It might just make me cry... 

By the way...you will be missed too! :crying_sa

Sorry...you guys are going to miss a "good one".

DirecTV has "folks" on the ground there.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It might just make me cry...


And with that statement, I'm now picturing the hypothetical "long" thank you at the airport while a bunch of nearby travelers clap as he states "you're welcome" ... :lol:

~Alan<~~~~~~~needs to find something better to do...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I just got done visiting Morega's booth. Nothing new I can report on the NOMAD front.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Looking forward to more info from CES.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like the DIRECTV reps are not onsite. I found a DIRECTV display at the Samsung booth, but no DIRECTV agents. 

On the other side, the RVU TV looks pretty good.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Have updated, and will continue to update post#1 with any press releases as we note them in the thread.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Draconis said:


> On the other side, the RVU TV looks pretty good.


I'd love to see the Samsung Super OLED... regardless of whether or not it has RVU....

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sammy OLED is super!
Having poor connections now no wifi!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So why no D* booth?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So why no D* booth?


Cuz we already got our "Hopper+2"....Why wait for CES


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They haven't had a booth in what, 3 or 4 years, maybe even more?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> I'd love to see the Samsung Super OLED... regardless of whether or not it has RVU....
> 
> ~Alan


It is disgustingly thin, you actually have to triple take/look at it to believe it is that thin


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Wish you were joining us (again) this year.


I'm on the other side of the country right now.  I wish I were too, I could use a good beer and comrade.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is disgustingly thin, you actually have to triple take/look at it to believe it is that thin


I want one of those puppies, sweet and matches the rest of my decor...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I want one of those puppies, sweet and matches the rest of my decor...


So how many years do you think it will take for a 55" oled set to become remotely affordable (i.e. under $1500) for the masses?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

"Davenlr" said:


> So how many years do you think it will take for a 55" oled set to become remotely affordable (i.e. under $1500) for the masses?


IMHO, never.

While really cool... The current led thickness is thin enough for almost all home applications, and mst commercial ones.
So these will never sell enough to lower their price...

Just my opinion


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IMHO, never.
> 
> While really cool... The current led thickness is thin enough for almost all home applications, and mst commercial ones.
> So these will never sell enough to lower their price...
> ...


Do you consider the picture quality/brightness/color vs LED/LCD sets to be significant enough to warrant a 100% price premium? 200% premium? Just curious on your opinion, since you have seen it (I am guessing).


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a look at the general market MOCA adaptor shown in the Entropic booth. Like a Directv DECA adaptor in performance, this version is for the general market.
Meaning one can purchase it and add capability to a home non-Directv system.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is disgustingly thin, you actually have to triple take/look at it to believe it is that thin


And it's gorgeous- more like artwork than a working TV set. The back is silvered, though that could be for the show only. My connection at my motel is worse than dialup, so I don't know if even this post will make it through. Pix tomorrow of the LG (Stuart posted one I sent him on the Sammy)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So why no D* booth?


They chose (several years back) to exhibit with abooth at CEDIA instead. That said, they always have folks at strategic places and with strategic partners on the ground at CES. We'll be seeing several DirecTV people later today.


NR4P said:


> Here's a look at the general market MOCA adaptor shown in the Entropic booth. Like a Directv DECA adaptor in performance, this version is for the general market.
> Meaning one can purchase it and add capability to a home non-Directv system.


Cool beans (as Rich would say). 

As we know, this is a prototype only at the booth, but in response to an earlier post - yes - the "insides" of DECA are quite small, so the next generation units could also be smaller than current models. We'll get more lowdown on this at our scheduled meeting with the Entropic folks later today.

Looking forward to seeing you there again sir.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I wonder if the OLED will trump the price of Sharp's *ELITE*?!?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

NR4P said:


> Here's a look at the general market MOCA adaptor shown in the Entropic booth. Like a Directv DECA adaptor in performance, this version is for the general market.
> Meaning one can purchase it and add capability to a home non-Directv system.


 What's this, Geek porn photos? :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

More from Entropic ... 1/11/2012 press release ...

Entropic Communications Powers the Pace HR34 Home Media Center HD-DVR for DIRECTVhttp://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=638599​
Most of the news thus far has been RVU related.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Also from the Entropic booth, a C30-700. That's the unit on the bottom. Info is sketchy on if and when it will be released. Not even a *soon*.

The smaller router looking unit on top of it is a MOCA adaptor from Actiontec. Not necessarily for Directv. It is apparently a smart adaptor so it can be added to any system. Meaning if a CATV system, it sees traffic below 1 GHZ and puts MOCA traffic above that frequency.

If it were to be added to a Directv system, it pushes the MOCA traffic below 1 GHZ. It has 4 ports on back to connect to a router or other device. I was told two of these are needed in a system. 

Looking forward to running into the CES dbstalk gang later today.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

C30 in the picture looks to be similar in size to an H25

Perhaps it will fit in an H25 wall mount bracket??

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I see it... the question is whether or not I'll ever see it in my home.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NR4P said:


> Here's a look at the general market MOCA adaptor shown in the Entropic booth.


Power over coax?


> Meaning one can purchase it and add capability to a home non-Directv system.


Is it dual band?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sixto said:


> Most of the news thus far has been RVU related.


Yet the HR34 appears neither MoCA nor RVU certified.

The RVU Alliance CES 2012 press release does note that the Samsung LED 6000, 6400 and 6420 series sets have been certified.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Now that I can post both photo and explanation, here is one of the Sammy OLED, er, the "Super" one. The odd image in the center near the top is because you're seeing a reflection on the back of the front most set. That reflection is from a set to the rear, but the angles are such that you couldn't figure out what was what without a bit of info.

I tried to get my hand or a pen in view to show perspective, but it was too crowded then. I will try again.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

You guys and all of your acronyms. For the less enlightened, what is RVU? Remove Viewing XXXX?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

keith_benedict said:


> You guys and all of your acronyms. For the less enlightened, what is RVU? Remove Viewing XXXX?


White Paper: http://www.rvualliance.org/files/static_page_files/RVU_White_Paper.pdf

http://www.rvualliance.org/resources/faq##1


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Now that I can post both photo and explanation, here is one of the Sammy OLED, er, the "Super" one. The odd image in the center near the top is because you're seeing a reflection on the back of the front most set. That reflection is from a set to the rear, but the angles are such that you couldn't figure out what was what without a bit of info.
> 
> I tried to get my hand or a pen in view to show perspective, but it was too crowded then. I will try again.


Drooooooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is disgustingly thin, you actually have to triple take/look at it to believe it is that thin


While I would probably be amazed at how thin it is, I'm actually perfectly fine with the thickness of my Sony LCD, and it's nowhere near as thin as a lot of the sets being offered today.

I'd be far more interested in seeing the PQ and colors on it...

Honestly, aside from the Hopper, Toshiba's glasses-free 3DTV, and Samsung's OLED, I'm not too impressed with anything I've read about yet... 

~Alan


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Also from the Entropic booth, a C30-700. That's the unit on the bottom. Info is sketchy on if and when it will be released. Not even a *soon*.
> 
> The smaller router looking unit on top of it is a MOCA adaptor from Actiontec. Not necessarily for Directv. It is apparently a smart adaptor so it can be added to any system. Meaning if a CATV system, it sees traffic below 1 GHZ and puts MOCA traffic above that frequency.
> 
> ...


I used a pair of Actiontec MOCA units for MRV before DECA came out (over my OTA coax). They only had 2 ports but worked quite well although the ran a bit hot and the plastic case on on of them deformed a bit over the hot spot. The ran at 1.1 GHz.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

So basically CES is a bust so far as it pertains to most DirecTV customers who don't plan on buying one of those Samsung TV's.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

keith_benedict said:


> You guys and all of your acronyms. For the less enlightened, what is RVU? Remove Viewing XXXX?


Although you are correct that a lot of acronyms are used on this forum, RVU isn't one of them.



> 21. Is the name "RVU" an acronym for anything?
> 
> No, RVU is not an acronym. It is pronounced "R-View" and, when combined with the RVU logos, is intended to evoke a sense that the technology enables remote viewing of premium television content.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> While I would probably be amazed at how thin it is, I'm actually perfectly fine with the thickness of my Sony LCD, and it's nowhere near as thin as a lot of the sets being offered today.
> 
> I'd be far more interested in seeing the PQ and colors on it...
> 
> Honestly, aside from the Hopper, Toshiba's glasses-free 3DTV, and Samsung's OLED, I'm not too impressed with anything I've read about yet...


It's very hard to get a real take on PQ, as they're showing fancy bits of Hi-rez photography and clips.

The LG OLED is actually thinner than the waif-like Sammy. Pic attached- I lucked out and got my laptop on WiFi just now, and the photos I emailed Stuart this am I don't think have yet actually gotten on to a server.

As to photo, don't be deceived by white post. The edge of the set extends above the biz card I had held out there- by the show guy; I couldn't get that close!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Attached photo, didn't upload in time. Hopefully, here it is.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Attached photo, didn't upload in time. Hopefully, here it is.


Wow! What are they saying about pricing for these?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> Now that I can post both photo and explanation, here is one of the Sammy OLED, er, the "Super" one. The odd image in the center near the top is because you're seeing a reflection on the back of the front most set. That reflection is from a set to the rear, but the angles are such that you couldn't figure out what was what without a bit of info.
> 
> I tried to get my hand or a pen in view to show perspective, but it was too crowded then. I will try again.


I count four of them - is that right ? All 55" size ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IMHO, never.
> 
> While really cool... The current led thickness is thin enough for almost all home applications, and mst commercial ones.
> So these will never sell enough to lower their price...
> ...


I don't yet know enough about OLED's, but if they have better response time, and can go bigger than an lcd with better pic quality, and are more energy efficient (and that might be a huge one) I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't get into the market. The key is what advantages they can offer over lcd. Not even necessarily from a consumer standpoint, but from a manufacturing standpoint. If they can make them for less the lcd's, we will see them. But I have no idea if that will be possible or not yet.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My cellphone uses a oled screen, and the contrast ratio is amazing. Id love to see one of these things in the showroom with a blue ray source demo. Im scared its gonna be $10K or more tho. Thats about 10X out of my price range


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone at CES 2012!! You guys are doing a great job as usual! Good info on the OLED sets there! Makes me glad that I have waited to upgrade the MBR TV. Maybe something will come of OLED and since I'm not in a huge hurry to upgrade, I'll keep watching the news on OLED.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I heard stuff in the 6K range.
And both Sammy and LG roped off display areas seemed to have six or more sets!

Desire thy name is Super OLED!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Had the chance to get up close to the Samsung OLEDs. Worth noting while they have great colors and are super thin, they don't have any speakers or jacks showing for connectivity. The way they are shown is on a custom made silver stand that has to have the cables hidden inside. And the base of the silver stand is not in view.

So when they hit the market someday it will be interesting to see how the HDMI cables, coax etc all connect. And if any will ever have a speaker. 

On a separate note, the Sony 4K projector....is supposed to be about $25K when released later this year according to the Sony rep.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Had the chance to get up close to the Samsung OLEDs. Worth noting while they have great colors and are super thin, they don't have any speakers or jacks showing for connectivity. The way they are shown is on a custom made silver stand that has to have the cables hidden inside. And the base of the silver stand is not in view.
> 
> So when they hit the market someday it will be interesting to see how the HDMI cables, coax etc all connect. And if any will ever have a speaker.
> 
> On a separate note, the Sony 4K projector....is supposed to be about $25K when released later this year according to the Sony rep.


I wouldn't be surprised if they had one cable that went to a box that had all the inputs on it based on how thin these things are. They could make that one cable a hdmi spec what, 4 is it? that carries ethernet as well? that'd be perfect IMHO.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like this is prototype Super OLED panels, not TV [or monitors as we seen it before), so really one HDMI type of cable would do all the signals to the panel. No need audio, Ethernet, etc.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Gee the generic MOCA adapter I was told was "impossible" just weeks ago is real. Shocking!

As for the OLEDs, initial prices are likely $8000-10000 honestly. $6000 is very very unlikely until well into 2013. It's beautiful, but I'd say the picture quality of a Sharp Elite is very close.

A $1500 version at 55"? Definitely coming. Probably around 2018-2020 however.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

"Laxguy" said:


> I heard stuff in the 6K range.
> And both Sammy and LG roped off display areas seemed to have six or more sets!
> 
> Desire thy name is Super OLED!


Actually, it's 8k, since it's doubling the 4k resolution. Sharp debuted the worlds first 8k set. I'll be checking it out later.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Davenlr" said:


> My cellphone uses a oled screen, and the contrast ratio is amazing. Id love to see one of these things in the showroom with a blue ray source demo. Im scared its gonna be $10K or more tho. Thats about 10X out of my price range


Which phone do you have?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Actually, it's 8k, since it's doubling the 4k resolution. Sharp debuted the worlds first 8k set. I'll be checking it out later.


I think he was talking about price, not pixels; perhaps he'll come drop by again later and clarify.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SPACEMAKER said:


> So basically CES is a bust so far as it pertains to most DirecTV customers who don't plan on buying one of those Samsung TV's.


You have to expect that if DIRECTV isn't actively participating. While consumer is in the name, the show is not for consumers.

CES is a trade show for people in the consumer electronics business first and foremost.

CEDIA, the show that DIRECTV does participate in, is an even more tightly focused trade show catering entirely to home theater installers.

I think that DIRECTV would benefit from an official and public presence at CES. I'm not surprised that companies like Microsoft are pulling out as they no longer offer much in the way of consumer electronics (outside the Xbox that is a better fit for something like E3).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As you know, DIRECTV had a major presence at CES's past. To put it simply, the expense wasn't justified.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Some info on LG TV's. 

OLED available later this year. No prices given. But an LG stand is required. Adds 3" to 4" for cables routing. 

LG showing 84 inch 4k ultra hd tv. Will not be available in smaller size this year. Price $11k. 

Not DIrectv related but thought some might be interested.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

How about an RVU enabled BD player? Gaming System???


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

LameLefty said:


> I think he was talking about price, not pixels; perhaps he'll come drop by again later and clarify.


Bingo! You win the off-site prize!

I also predict $2,000 50" OLED sets by Sept. 21st, 2016......


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

I am curious if someone has gotten to see the response time and useability of the new Samsung RVU TV's is at the show? Are they as snappy as a normal DTV box?

BJB


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They would just be prototypes anyway. DIRECTV and Samsung had a prototype RVU system that looked great and really looked like it worked... and it took almost a year to get what we have.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As you know, DIRECTV had a major presence at CES's past. To put it simply, the expense wasn't justified.


Do you suppose that putting up a booth at the much smaller (<18,000 attendees) CEDIA is commensurately less expensive?

The booth rate for CEDIA is $17/square foot and the booth rate for CES is $35.

It is notable that DIRECTV isn't on the list of CEDIA exhibitors yet. The deadline is May 20th.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those of us who actually attend CES onsite....we have learned that having a booth at CES itself is perhaps somewhat attractive, but also loses its luster quickly if there is no substance for anything significant or innovative. The Dish booth this year was a great example - foot traffic was surprising light when we were there on Day 2...and after an initial 1st day onslaught of Press releases for "new innovations", by the 2nd day...people at CES were openly talking about how many of the the "new" things were not all that big a deal. So by by Day 2, their foot traffic at their booth had obviously diminished. That's not to say it was a ghost town or anything...but clearly less enthusiam and people coming to the booth. Seeing things in person paints a more accurate picture of what is going on.

DirecTV, in contrast, has evolved from a stagnant booth practice to having key people in key locations and also meeting with strategic business partners. After all, this is a Consumer Electronics industry tradeshow, not a public event. There was no doubt DirecTV was well represented ast CES, and also accomplishing plenty.

Attending in person gives one a totally new perspective of how successful results from CES can be accomplished more than one way. 

The numbers, audience, and strategic goals for CES and CEDIA are entirely different, and therefore, so are the vendor marketing strategies - so I can see how different methods can work.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

For a company that seems to have quite a few new products to offer their customers, DIRECTV has received very little press attention for what their products bring to the viewing experience. It has mostly been about how they bring it which is less lasting in a world of advancing technology.

The principles of marketing aren't trumped by what TV service you subscribe to or what events you attend. In many industries, if you don't show up at the trade shows, you aren't excited about what you have to offer. Smaller trade shows offer exponentially less mainstream coverage.

The other benefit to attending is that with a company like DIRECTV, your appeal should span boundaries because most who attend (or present at) a show like CES are themselves pay TV subscribers and gadget freaks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Which phone do you have?


http://www.intomobile.com/2010/10/20/review-att-samsung-focus-windows-7-wp7/


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Having been with companies that have paid to be at CES, its far more expensive than the sq foot cost for the booth. 

The booth itself, in neighborhood of hundreds of thousands of $ to design and build. Vegas requires rather elaborate booths.

Shipping the booth in trucks.
Assembling and tearing down the booths. And then storage for 11.5 months of the year.
Personnel to staff the booth. About 10 days of coverage and hotels and meals and lost time in other productivity areas.

A major Fortune 100 company that I was previously associated with budgeted $5M for CES costs. They targeted buyers of retail chains and small dealers around the country.

Given that Directv doesn't showcase hardware in retail establishments since they are a service provider, it doesn't seem to make sense to spend this huge amount of money. Even marketing to 150K attendees alone as suggested doesn't warrant the cost.

CEDIA may make more sense because the home theater installers/trade heavily attend that. I suspect Directv leadership weighs their expenditures carefully for the best return on the $.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

NR4P said:


> Having been with companies that have paid to be at CES, its far more expensive than the sq foot cost for the booth.
> 
> The booth itself, in neighborhood of hundreds of thousands of $ to design and build. Vegas requires rather elaborate booths.
> 
> ...


Well put. Don't forget also the opportunity cost of those dozens of employees needed at the show could be doing more productive work at HQ, too.

I doubt that more than a few hundred folk will be so swayed by what they see that they'll jump aboard as a result of seeing any particular new thing.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I suspect close to half of the 150K participants are in no way potential customers of anything. It's not hard to create credentials and gain access.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NR4P said:


> Given that Directv doesn't showcase hardware in retail establishments since they are a service provider, it doesn't seem to make sense to spend this huge amount of money.


It is precisely because DIRECTV no longer has a showcase to get their products in front of prospective customers (including existing customers that haven't kept up) that they need one.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I suspect close to half of the 150K participants are in no way potential customers of anything. It's not hard to create credentials and gain access.


Sony showed off their 4K front projector, the VPL-VW1000ES. It was the coolest thing I saw at the show (I've always wanted a front projector and I prefer SXRD to any other technology out there.) Of course, with the $25,000 price tag, it's not something I'll be buying. But my interest in front projectors was renewed.

The LG booth was very impressive. They handed out polarized glasses (they even had clip-ons for those wearing glasses) and the huge wall of 3D content they set up right inside the doorway to the show floor was way cool. As you continued into the booth, there were the super thin OLED displays. You kept the glasses on throughout the booth, coming across more and more passive 3D.

I spoke to a number of DIRECTV employees, and saw a demo of RVU in the Samsung booth. At the Entropic booth, I saw the HR34 and more RVU.

I wanted to see the Sony 4K demo a second time (they were showing clips of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and The Amazing Spider-Man on a 2.35:1 screen) and while waiting in line I noticed DIRECTV CEO Mike White was waiting in line. So I can say I saw a movie with Mike White.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"David Ortiz" said:


> Sony showed off their 4K front projector, the VPL-VW1000ES. It was the coolest thing I saw at the show (I've always wanted a front projector and I prefer SXRD to any other technology out there.) Of course, with the $25,000 price tag, it's not something I'll be buying. But my interest in front projectors was renewed.
> 
> The LG booth was very impressive. They handed out polarized glasses (they even had clip-ons for those wearing glasses) and the huge wall of 3D content they set up right inside the doorway to the show floor was way cool. As you continued into the booth, there were the super thin OLED displays. You kept the glasses on throughout the booth, coming across more and more passive 3D.
> 
> ...


If that's how it works, I have seen a movie with Michael Esnier while he was in charge of Disney. . (it was a preview screening of Armageddon and he was watching it with us in Newport beach)


----------



## RudeDogs-DTV (Feb 13, 2012)

ATARI said:


> Check and see if TiVo will be releasing a new HD DirecTV DVR.
> 
> {ducks}


They just did nation wide on Feb 9th. tho you have to pay the tivo service changes they charge to use it along with directv service


----------

